# Slow And Tired Rat



## squeegie (Apr 4, 2011)

My baby, Poe for the last couple of days has been acting strange. When I let my rats out of their cage to play, he just sits there in his igloo. When I take him out myself, he's very slow moving and crawls right back into his cage. I'm so worried about him, I'm really attached to him and I'm scared. He's still young, not even a year old. Anyone know what could be going on? This behavior is something he's never done before.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Lethargy is a pretty serious symptom, and can mean a number of things. Does he have any other symptoms? would get him to a vet asap.


----------



## squeegie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not sure, other than I just gave him a treat, and while he usually takes it right away, it took him a while to grab it from me.
I want to take him to a vet so bad, but my parents think that no vet will take in a rat and there's nothing a vet could do anyway but put him to sleep. But I want to take him, I love him so much... :'(


----------



## squeegie (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually, I just listened to his breathing and it sounds different from the other rats. It's maybe a respitory infection, and that can be treated with antibiotics from a vet, right?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes a vet will give you anti-biotics to treat a URI. What does it sound like?? Wheezy?CLicky


----------



## squeegie (Apr 4, 2011)

I took my baby into the vet, turns out it is a breathing issue. They gave me the medications for him and he's already doing so much better. Thanks for taking the time to talk with me! c:


----------

